# Corrections Officer Lisa Mauldin



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corrections Officer*
*Lisa Mauldin*
Miller County Sheriff's Office, Arkansas

End of Watch: Monday, December 19, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 47

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Assault

*Weapon:* Person

*Offender:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Corrections Officer Lisa Maudin was killed when she and another officer were attacked by an inmate inside the Miller County Detention Center's kitchen.

The inmate attacked both female officers, seriously injuring them. Both were transported to Wadley Regional Medical Center where Officer Mauldin succumbed to her injuries.

Other officers were able to subdue the inmate who attacked them and he remains in custody.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Ron Stovall
Miller County Sheriff's Office
2300 East Street
Texarkana, AR 71854

Phone: (870) 774-3001


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

It's like somewhere in the universe, something other than God is trying to cram as many dead LEOs in before 2017. Disturbing.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

How tragic...RIP


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

We really need a death penalty for these filthy animals


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

pahapoika said:


> We really need a death penalty for these filthy animals


Second that motion!!!!

RIP Officer Mauldin


----------

